# Salt Fork Week of 2/28/22?



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Spending some time at Salt Fork lodge next week and would like some pointers on some bank fishing areas I could hit while the family is relaxing in the pool. Any species are acceptable. Most likely will be catch and release with the possible exception of cooking a few over the Jet boil in a picnic area.

I've read that the spillway can be decent depending on flow and water conditions but that looks like a 12-15 mile drive from the lodge.
Are any of the feeder creeks accessible or worthwhile?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Below the spillway likely best bet for saugeye. Not familiar with how they do but I'm guessing jig twister and maybe a small hunk of worm for scent


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just went by the tubes at the spillway no way you can fish it right now. The road is flooded. There is some open water on the lake but very muddy. I personally wouldn't waste my time trying to fish this week at saltfork. But I guess you never no unless u try.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You MIGHT find open and slightly less muddy water around the cabin boat ramp, but I wouldn’t have real high expectations. At least its close.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.
Fishing prospects don't look promising but I'll pack some gear anyway.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Can catch them from the couch. Good luck!


----------

